# Kings want Brad Miller



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/7085633p-8033464c.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd rather get Terell Brandon's contract and keep Miller, but that trade is better than getting nothing. Turkaglo (sp?) would be a nice addition to our team, and Pollard is definately better than Brezec. We'd be stuck with Pollard for two more season though if we don't like him.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having Pollard and Turkoglu, but my question is where would Turk fit in our lineup?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

he doesnt fit in....he gets the same role as he had in Sacremento


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> he doesnt fit in....he gets the same role as he had in Sacremento


thats kinda what I was thinking would happen.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Like most proposed sign-and-trade deals this one is garbage. I think hardly anyone on this website understands what the point of a sign-and-trade deal is. You only do a sign-and-trade if you WANT to re-sign the player but he wants to leave and you'd rather get something for nothing. In this case Pacers management DOESN'T want to resign Brad because they don't want to pay the luxury tax. Think about it: Miller is better than the two of them, and Walsh thinks cap room is better than Miller, so obviously he will think cap room is better than Pollard and Turkoglu. Either we re-sign Miller or else we let him walk (or sign-and-trade him for an expiring contract plus a good cheap player).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh and by the way I watched every game of the Mavs-Kings series and I saw a game where Pollard missed like ten layups in a quarter. Trust me he sucks, I'd rather get Lawrence Funderburke. Turkoglu is not a bad player though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I totally agree with ArtestFan. If the Pacers were willing to pay the luxury tax, which I believe they would if they did this sign-and-trade, they would simply resign Miller. It makes no sense to me why they would do this.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I totally agree with ArtestFan. If the Pacers were willing to pay the luxury tax, which I believe they would if they did this sign-and-trade, they would simply resign Miller. It makes no sense to me why they would do this.


Exactly, there would be no point.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1584734.html

Kings get: C Brad Miller
Pacers get: F/C Scot Pollard
Spurs get: G/F Hedo Turkoglu and G Ron Mercer


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1584734.html
> 
> Kings get: C Brad Miller
> ...


I have no idea why we do this, its idiocracy.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Like most proposed sign-and-trade deals this one is garbage. I think hardly anyone on this website understands what the point of a sign-and-trade deal is. You only do a sign-and-trade if you WANT to re-sign the player but he wants to leave and you'd rather get something for nothing. In this case Pacers management DOESN'T want to resign Brad because they don't want to pay the luxury tax. Think about it: Miller is better than the two of them, and Walsh thinks cap room is better than Miller, so obviously he will think cap room is better than Pollard and Turkoglu. Either we re-sign Miller or else we let him walk (or sign-and-trade him for an expiring contract plus a good cheap player).


You are dead on...That's why the only sign and trade deal that has any chance of happening is with Portland, since they have the non-guaranteed contract of Sabonis to offer. If Miller wants to come to Portland, they can offer Sabonis+filler/picks for Miller and at least Indiana gets something in return. Isn't Zeke a big Damon fan? I wouldn't doubt if they are trying to work out a larger deal involving Damon/Sabonis/others for a package including Miller.

Since Brandon's contract is going to be traded to Atlanta (if the deal goes through), Sabonis' contract is about the only thing that could get a deal with Indiana done. If anything, I wouldn't doubt it if Portland traded the contract to Indie for Harrington or Bender + filler to allow Indiana the room to re-sign Miller....Only time will tell.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Isn't Zeke a big Damon fan? I wouldn't doubt if they are trying to work out a larger deal involving Damon/Sabonis/others for a package including Miller.


I would do that in a second, and there is a big possibility it could happen.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

ugh, i'd rather let go brad miller go for nothing and use his cap to sign ratliff or terry.

idk though, from what i remember pollard aint that bad. didnt he have 20 something rebounds against us last year? And who knows how he'd do in the east.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

> It's expected that at least one more player will be involved in the deal, likely going to Indiana, to satisfy salary-cap requirements.


now this is the part that could make the trade interesting,who do you think we could get?


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

Kings get: C Brad Miller
Pacers get: F/C Scot Pollard
Spurs get: G/F Hedo Turkoglu and G Ron Mercer

Lets see Kings give Pollard,Hedo

Pacers Give Mercer and MIller

lol what are the spurs giving and why are they recieving 2 good players for nothing? this trade makes no sense at all.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pollard's agent has confirmed this deal according to KHTK in Sacramento


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> Kings get: C Brad Miller
> Pacers get: F/C Scot Pollard
> Spurs get: G/F Hedo Turkoglu and G Ron Mercer
> ...


Thats true, if this trade happens then im thinking we get someone from SA.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Pollard's agent has confirmed this deal according to KHTK in Sacramento


well wats the final trade then? who's the other player that we recieve?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

No one knows yet -- maybe Ferry (expiring contract)?


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> No one knows yet -- maybe Ferry (expiring contract)?



:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

i hope we get someone better than ferry, i hate that guy.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, im hoping for someone else.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

This deal has to include at least 1 player from the Spurs. Who has a contract big enough to satisfy this one?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Most people on the radio in Sac are saying Scot Pollard should average a double-double in Indy. Thought?


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

if "the sloth" came close to one i'm sure pollard could. any news on who else pacers would recieve?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> if "the sloth" came close to one i'm sure pollard could. any news on who else pacers would recieve?


Nope. THey are still saying that the trade isn't confirmed by Indy or Sac.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

real nice trade guys...real nice. Thanks for making deals with the devil:upset:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

The Pacers should end up with another major players from the Spurs. The original trade posted here was Hedo T and Pollard for Miller...but if Mercer is included there definately has to be a big contract(hopefully good player) that the Pacers are getting back.
Who would make the salary work for the Pacers?


There is a link here:



http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1584734.html


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Most people on the radio in Sac are saying Scot Pollard should average a double-double in Indy. Thought?


I dont know much about Pollard but if that is possible then I automaticly love this trade.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

The Spurs don't have Ferry under contract. In fact, the Spurs only have 5 players under contract that can technically be traded, and there is no way any of them will be traded. This is essentially the Spurs taking Mercer to help you guys avoid the luxury tax, and Indiana gives Turkoglu as an "incentive" to do it.

ESPN reported the Spurs were sending draft picks. Because the Spurs would have two more swingmen, Stephen Jackson could be signed and traded to you guys, I think, but there's no way Rose or Bowen would be involved in this deal (and Duncan, Parker, and Ginobili are untouchable).

From what I'm hearing, it's either draft picks, Stephen Jackson in a S&T, or both.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

that is insane...Pollard is a little better Jeff Foster. He won't fit in personality wise in indy at all. You would have been better of not making the deal at all.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Cat</b>!
> The Spurs don't have Ferry under contract. In fact, the Spurs only have 5 players under contract that can technically be traded, and there is no way any of them will be traded. This is essentially the Spurs taking Mercer to help you guys avoid the luxury tax, and Indiana gives Turkoglu as an "incentive" to do it.
> 
> ESPN reported the Spurs were sending draft picks. Because the Spurs would have two more swingmen, Stephen Jackson could be signed and traded to you guys, I think, but there's no way Rose or Bowen would be involved in this deal (and Duncan, Parker, and Ginobili are untouchable).
> ...


That will be awsome to get Stephon Jackson.

Anyway I looked up Pollard and he averaged 4.5 points and 4.6 rebounds last year in 14 minutes. So as a stater I wouldent be suprised if he pulled a double-double!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KHTK in Sacramento just reported that the Spurs and Indy have agreed to the deal.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> KHTK in Sacramento just reported that the Spurs and Indy have agreed to the deal.


Hooray!! So do they no who the other guy(s) involved are?


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Hooray!! So do they no who the other guy(s) involved are?


yeah who is it?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They still aren't saying


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

they are saying that Jon Barry will sign a 3 year contract with Indy, and that is Pollard's best friend.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

from what i'm hearing its stephen jackson . but who knows who it could be


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> they are saying that Jon Barry will sign a 3 year contract with Indy, and that is Pollard's best friend.


Thats cool, I dont mind Barry.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I dont mind Barry.


Pollard
Stephen Jackson maybe?
Jon Barry?

all is sweet music to my ears


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Stephen Jackson really isnt that good.
However I want him.
Why?
Because he would be the 4th(!) Straight Outta High Schooler on the Pacers, which would shatter tha old record of 3 held by hte Pacers! Yay!


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

According to the Star the deal works like this:

Indiana trades B Miller
Indiana gets H Turk and Pollard

Indiana then trades H Turk and R Mercer
Gets nobody in return to free up salary

I was kind of hoping to hold onto Hedo oh well...The article also says the Pacers now have enough money to get a free agent or two as well as signing R Miller.

Here is the link:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/3/060082-8893-092.html


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> According to the Star the deal works like this:
> 
> Indiana trades B Miller
> ...


Good, this frees up alot of cap to get a PG.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

There are no good point guards out there. And PLEASE dont mention Speedy Claxton.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!
> There are no good point guards out there. And PLEASE dont mention Speedy Claxton.


Actually, Jason Terry is on the market  .


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Anyone know how much salary this clears up? Anyone know some good free agents fit for this new found salary room. The Pacers just have the $4.5 mill exception and vet min but still they can at least use that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now they are saying Jon Barry is weighing offers from Indy, Orlando, and Detroit. I am confused


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

This is terrible. WOW i can not bielive this garbage.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Now they are saying Jon Barry is weighing offers from Indy, Orlando, and Detroit. I am confused


 I am confused as well.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> This is terrible. WOW i can not bielive this garbage.


Its actually not bad at all. Pollard can average a double-double, plus we get cap space, whats the big deal?


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Since we were going to loose Brad anyway we basically traded Brad for Pollard and got cap space. This isn't as good as just keeping Brad but at that contract I think it might be the best decision anyway.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Sorry what I meant to say is we basically traded Mercer for Pollard and cap space since we were going to loose Brad anyway.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Spurs will get Ron Mercer and/or Hedu T.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, the Spurs get both Hedo and R Mercer. The Pacers have been trying to get rid of dead salary.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pollard will do great alongside Jermaine. Tough big men always do great in the Eastern conference... Spurs have the cap space to take on Mercer and Hedo's expiring contracts, allowing the Pacers to take Pollard's contract.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think Millers former contract and Pollards present contract are comparable so the Mercer contract being taken by the Spurs essentially is all freed up from this deal.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

So let me get this straight, we are GIVING Turkoglu and Mercer to the Spurs? Don't we at least get like some draft picks back?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> So let me get this straight, we are GIVING Turkoglu and Mercer to the Spurs? Don't we at least get like some draft picks back?


Either Draft picks or a player, most likely picks.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Its actually not bad at all. Pollard can average a double-double, plus we get cap space, whats the big deal?


You're right.

It was just that i reported that Scot Pollard might be traded for Ron Mercer rumor yesterday so i just figured we might have gotten a little more for him. I just got home, so at first i saw Miller for Pollard and Hedo so that trade got me excited. I like Hedo Turkoglu even though he was injured and stuggled alot last season, he is exactly the shooter we were looking for. 

Then after i thought we got a good shooter, i read he's been traded with Mercer to SA to clear cap space and that ticked me off a little. 

I'm ok now though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> So let me get this straight, we are GIVING Turkoglu and Mercer to the Spurs? Don't we at least get like some draft picks back?


Nope. Nothing. 

It's a three team trade.

Spurs Get: Turkoglu (from Kings) and Mercer (from us)
Indy Get: Pollard (from Kings)
Kings Get: BMiller (from us)

Funny how Spurs didn't give up anything though. But they do gotta pay Mercer $6 million this season. 

The worst part of all, Scot Pollard is over paid too lol.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing.
> ...


No, they have to give up somthing. ESPN said that someone would come to us through the Spurs.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> No, they have to give up somthing. ESPN said that someone would come to us through the Spurs.


Oh my bad. I hope Stephan Jackson.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

San antonio cannot make a trade where they give up nothing and get two players in return. Would never happen, and that justs illustrates the stupidity of ESPN.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From the Sacramento Bee:

_The Sacramento Kings have agreed in principle to a three-team trade that brings center Brad Miller to the Kings, The Bee has learned.

The deal, unofficial but confirmed by various team and league sources, brings Miller to the Kings for center Scot Pollard and forward Hedo Turkoglu. The Pacers in turn send Turkoglu and Ron Mercer to San Antonio._


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

The Pacers do get something from the Spurs, they get cap relief and a second round draft pick I've heard.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

so let me get this straight, the deal will look like this

Kings Get:Brad Miller

Pacers Get:Scot Pollard and player or pick from spurs

Spurs Get:Ron Mercer and Hedo Turkoglu

and San Antonio HAS to give us something? We cant just trade them those 2 players without getting anything else in return? If so I will sleep much easier tonight knowing were gonna get more. 

can someone answer my question so i can sleep easy? :grinning:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I know this is hard to understand on paper. But Indiana did trade Hedo T. and R Mercer to the Pacers for essentially nothing but taking those contracts. The Pacers want to sign other free agents so trading these players for nothing will help the Pacers as hard as that is to believe.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> I know this is hard to understand on paper. But Indiana did trade Hedo T. and R Mercer to the Pacers for essentially nothing but taking those contracts. The Pacers want to sign other free agents so trading these players for nothing will help the Pacers as hard as that is to believe.


Even if we dont get a player we have to get somthing from San An, so it will be picks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I hear we will get Danny Ferry who we will then waive. We might get a 2nd round pick also but since the Spurs are a top 5 team their 2nd round pick will be garbage.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...I heard about this deal :no:

About the only positive is that you get rid of Mercer's contract...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...I heard about this deal :no:
> 
> About the only positive is that you get rid of Mercer's contract...


Actually Pollard is a positive as well.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I hear we will get Danny Ferry who we will then waive. We might get a 2nd round pick also but since the Spurs are a top 5 team their 2nd round pick will be garbage.


You are correct. Danny Ferry is a Pacer (for now) since we won't re-sign him. 

Full coverage of the trade at indystar.com, here's the latest from their 11:40pm UPDATE.

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/8/060189-3718-116.html

It has quotes from Jermaine O'Neal, gives full details on the Trade and the signing of Anthony Johnson.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...I heard about this deal :no:
> 
> About the only positive is that you get rid of Mercer's contract...


Right, but Pollard makes $1 million less this year then Mercer did.

And Mercer was a free agent after the season, we need to pay Pollard $5 mil next year and $6 mil the year after. So we actually added payroll in the long run.

With Pollard a Pacer now, i don't see us making more moves. Mark my words, we will sign 3 players from now til start of season.

-Jon Barry
-Reggie Miller
-Tim Hardaway


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Right, but Pollard makes $1 million less this year then Mercer did.
> ...


Most likely that is all we will do.


----------

